# ISO definition of seventh heaven bars



## transl (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a Spanish translator and I have encountered the term Seventh Heaven. I would like to know what exactly a seventh heaven bar is. Does it have anything to do with truffles?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Seventh heaven is a term used for describing "bliss or extreme happiness"


----------



## transl (Aug 25, 2011)

My question is in relation to Seventh Heaven as a type of dessert; but thanks.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

transl said:


> My question is in relation to Seventh Heaven as a type of dessert; but thanks.



In that case this link may be helpful .  Seventh heaven


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 25, 2011)

the terms gets around.....

Recipe: Seventh Heaven Cake
7th Heaven Recipe @CDKitchen
Seventh Heaven Recipe
Kashi : Recipes : 7th Heaven Apple Bake
Seventh Heaven Curried Sausage Rolls Recipe - Food.com - 174072
7th Heaven Cookie Bars | Tasty Kitchen: A Happy Recipe Community!

I quit after two pages.


----------

